
Show HN: HackerNews user search engine - sideproject
https://hackernews.club
======
sideproject
Hello HN'ers,

I wanted an easier way to search for users of HackerNews, view their
submissions and comments.

There are lots of things I wanted to include, but just wanted to get this out
there to get some feedback. Would love to hear what you guys think.

Note : I think there was a similar site a few years ago called "hackernewser"
\- I'm not sure what happened to it because it now gives an error. Anyway,
this project was partially inspired by that.

